# Rite Aide Fogger sale



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Just stopped in Rite aide, they have 400w foggers on sale for 19.99.
Dont know how good of a deal it is and how they are, but I grabbed one.
I still need two more.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Krogers (local supermarket chain) had some for the same price.


----------

